# SCU - StemCell United



## System (2 September 2015)

StemCell United Limited (SCU) was formerly known as On Q Group Limited (ONQ).

StemCell United focuses on the extraction, culture, reproduction and growth of plant stem cells for medicinal, health and beauty applications in Traditional Chinese Medicine. The business opportunity of StemCell United lies in its existing operation of Resina Daemonoropis extraction and distribution and the subsequent rollout of Dendrobium Officinale extract production using stem cell technology for which StemCell United has a Patent Application.


----------



## skyQuake (14 March 2017)

$182mil company now. Simply wow...


----------



## skc (14 March 2017)

skyQuake said:


> $182mil company now. Simply wow...




I looked at it all day but just couldn't pull the trigger. Everyone was just calling random targets. 10c was just a joke at about 1pm, then it was 20c... and it magically finished at 40c despite touching 20c on that retrace. A 3700% 1 day return at it's high... geez what is everyone smoking?!

The announcement is simply awesome... the King of Cannabis. He shall now be known as the $150m King of Cannabis. What can go wrong.


----------



## pixel (14 March 2017)

from 1.3c to 50c Intraday and closing on 41c.
and all it took was an initial outlay of $13k that got it into the top 20 gainers.

skc: The word that comes to mind is "ri-bluddy-diculous"


----------



## barney (15 March 2017)

pixel said:


> The word that comes to mind is "ri-bluddy-diculous"




Indeed! ...... Pumped on basically a nothing announcement.  Anyone buying near the highs today and still holding would have every right to be nervous


----------



## skc (15 March 2017)

pixel said:


> from 1.3c to 50c Intraday and closing on 41c.
> and all it took was an initial outlay of $13k that got it into the top 20 gainers.
> 
> skc: The word that comes to mind is "ri-bluddy-diculous"




First trade of the day was ~250k shares 3.7c which was already 280% gain from the 1.3c close. There was no liquidity and you can't help but think only an insider would buy with such vigour.







I was told that this is how some stocks moved during the dot com boom. A simple nothing announcement vaguely related to the internet would put a rocket under a stock like that.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 March 2017)

My view is that all share price movement is sentiment-inspired volatility.  Most days the waves are 3 foot.  Some days they are 50 foot.  Same rules, bigger consequences.


----------



## barney (15 March 2017)

skc said:


> I was told that this is how some stocks moved during the dot com boom. A simple nothing announcement vaguely related to the internet would put a rocket under a stock like that.




This is the best pump I've seen in a long time .... no Supply whatsoever.  Currently up over another 100% to 90 cents ......... It cant end well surely


Hit $1.085 ..... The Drug Lords will have to start taking their profits soon lol ...

I wonder what the Capital Raising price will be in a couple of weeks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 March 2017)

Illicit drugs are illicit because they work.  No one is going to pay for a recreational drug if it doesn't work.  Even without a huge amount of scientific data, it's safe to assume that the drug works amazingly well for a host of different conditions.  What also needs to be considered is that anything that works _*will*_ have side effects, sometimes quite serious ones.  All pot needs to do is have a more favourable side effect profile than the currently used synthetic medicines, and it will have an enormous impact on medicine.  In Colorado, legal pot sales topped 1 billion last year.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 March 2017)

Chart looks done.  Can see it going back to 40's.  But the sector will stay alive, imo.


----------



## skyQuake (15 March 2017)

A positive SMH writeup this morn seems to be culprit. Nobody has vol to sell, and suddenly a lot more retail get interested.

My sincere condolences to the guy that was bidding 300k @ 3.3c and got jumped!


----------



## barney (15 March 2017)

This Nevil Shoenmakers certainly carries some clout in the pot world.   He was reportedly teaming up with Auscann (AC8) back in February 2015 ... SP from 0.002 to a high of 83 cents  .....No mention of him in the Company reports I have seen since however

Now he turns up giving his allegiance to another wanna be pot Company purely in an advisory position and it jumps out of its skin.  If SCU announces a purchase or takeover of something of value in the next few weeks, there may be some substance to the pump, otherwise its just been another day at the office for the day traders.

The punters who collectively forked out $435,000 + at between 90 cents and $1.085 will be feeling a bit sore and sorry at the moment!


----------



## pixel (15 March 2017)

from the Auditor of the latest Quarterly:


> *Material Uncertainty Regarding Continuation as a Going Concern*
> Without modifying our opinion, we draw attention to Note 9 (Going Concern) in the financial report, which indicates that, as at 31 December 2016, the consolidated entity had cash of $312,574 and an excess of current liabilities over current assets of $123,914.
> These conditions, along with other matters as set forth in Note 9 (Going Concern), indicate the existence of a material uncertainty that may cast significant doubt about the consolidated entity’s ability to continue as a going concern and therefore the consolidated entity may be unable to realise its assets and discharge its liabilities in the normal course of business.


----------



## barney (15 March 2017)

barney said:


> ......... *It cant end well surely*




I wonder how may got sucked in and spat out ... there is a lot of pain on that chart!


----------



## PZ99 (15 March 2017)

Fine Young Cannabis was a good thing until it wore off


----------



## barney (24 March 2017)

A week and a bit later SCU is hovering around 20cents .. that's higher than I thought it might have been

ASX finally start asking a few questions after all the punting has finished .... I see the Company actually have "impairment" write downs in the 2016 Annual report of ... over $34 million  ...... I had to look twice cause I thought that must be a typo  ....... no typo ....  $34 million. 

I think selling shark at the local fish markets might be more up their alley!


----------



## greggles (7 June 2018)

Stemcell United seeing some movement today. It's been a long slide down for SCU from $1.085 to 2.3c over the last 15 months.

This morning they announced that Yunnan Hua Fang Industrial Hemp Limited has been granted an industrial hemp licence in China which permits them to engage in planting, processing and selling of industrial hemp related products (high CBD, low THC cannabis strains). The company says this will give them access high quality cannabis seeds that they can use for stem cell research into manufacturing TCM cosmetic cannabis products.

I get the feeling they are getting ready for a capital raise and needed some good news to generate some excitement. Anyway, the SCU share price is up 60.87% to 3.7c so far today.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 June 2018)

No way I would buy shares in a company that has a name like a soccer club.
Though I am sure the name will change soon as they are now planning on growing hemp.
They were called drug lords earlier in the thread during the pump and dump. Hat seems to fit even better now..


----------



## barney (13 July 2018)

As they say in the classics-Mind the gap.  Maybe there is some substance in the move this time

Not for the faint hearted if you trade this one


----------



## Knobby22 (13 July 2018)

Could be good. Growing in China you would expect to make some good profits.
A lot of people to pay off though and you saw what happened to James Packer.
Might be a god short term bet (say 9 months), not a long term investment


----------



## Cam019 (14 July 2018)

This just came up in my scan and I thought the price action was super interesting.

Big descending triangle with these four volume/price spikes followed by a period of down trending/sideways low volume price action. Note that each period of low volume price action is getting shorter in length after each addition price spike and the overall volatility of SCUs price action is reducing. One to watch, even just for interests sake.


----------



## greggles (19 October 2018)

StemCell United rising off its recent lows in the last few trading sessions. SCU has a history of share price spikes followed by retraces, so this may well be another.

No obvious catalyst for this week's price action. Volume is up but not significantly so. A wait and watch approach to SCU might be the best approach given its chequered share price history during 2018.


----------



## greggles (9 December 2020)

SCU catching the attention of the ASX after its share price rose rapidly from 1.8c to 4.1c in a couple of days. In response to an ASX Price Query, SCU management says it has no idea about the unusual trading in its securities and isn't even prepared to speculate about what might be the cause of such trading...

Things that make you go "hmmmmmm....."

SCU has been a fairly unexciting stock for the last few years with a limited trading range in that time. That's what makes the recent share price gains all the more perplexing. Could a potential suitor be taking a position? 

At the moment it's all just speculation. However, given the scale of the recent share price movements I think we're likely to hear more from SCU in the coming weeks.


----------

